# my water turned green what do i do



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

can anyone help me with this algae problem. let me tell you how it all started. first i started getting brown algae and got rid of that by using an algae killer. it went away and never came back but now i have a new problem. the top of my sand is all green like a slimey green patches that dont go away. its all over my sand. i have a planted tank and im getting algae on my plants. i have a CO2 system with a 250 watt light can this be causing it. correct me if im wrong i have too much algae in my tank to put a algae killer chemical because all the algae will die at once and ill have too much ammonia in my tank. it will be too much for my fish and kill them is this correct? and i cant really do water changes cuz my water hose outside is frozen so what should i do? thanks in advance for your help


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I dont know how you let it get that out of hand. That's a mess. I would start by doing a water change. I'd suggest 60% - 70%. Use a net to clean the algae off the sand and then scrub the tank walls to get the rest. Clean out your filters, replace media if it's been in there forever. Once your tank is filled back up, you may want to treat it again with some quality algae destroyer. May even want to get a medium size pleco for a SHORT period of time to detail what you missed. You can also purchase magnets so you can occasionally clean the tank walls without getting too into it. Keep up with you water changes man.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Yea thats pretty bad. To many nutrients in the water with too much light and possibly high phospates maybe caused from fertilizer. As mentioned by







proceed with water changes, scrubbings, gravel vacs, and keep the tank out of the light until its all clear.


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

thanks guys i know its bad its just hard to keep up in the winter because the water i put in the tank is so cold i cant do big water changes. but thanks ok so leave the lights off and get new media and .scrub glass thats the only thing thats clean i do that twice a week but the quality algae destroyer i dont know if i should use that i dont want to kill my fish but thanks i will give it a try and keep you guys updated.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Get some 5 gallon buckets and be responsible man! Use your tub to fill them if you have too....Neglecting them leads to other problems..my Spilo has PERMANENT Clouded eyes b/c of my neglect and not changing the water originally...DO it its in the fishes best interest.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow - that's the greenest tank I have ever seen!

The fish look healthy, though. That's actually a nice looking aquarium.

Maybe the people in the 'Planted Aquariums' section of P-Fury could give you some advice on reducing your algae without hurting your other plants.


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

here is a update of my tank its finally doing good here are some pics of my tank now i will never let my tank get that bad again that was crazy


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

nice clean tank well designed i give it an a+ great job those first pics wow


----------



## chomps (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow, that is a Huge turn around! Your tank looks great! Keep an eye on it and make sure you are keeping up on your water changes. Great looking tank; good work.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow -that's a beautiful aquarium.

How did you get rid of all that algae?


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

wow
yeah, that looks really good, nice turn around.


----------



## titan505 (Jun 5, 2007)

wow thanks guys i take a lot of pride in my tank and it seemed like it got green overnight well im glad its clean now.
i just did a lot of water changes and kept scooping the alge on the sand when the water got clear and the sand didnt have alge on it. i put some alge killer 3 days later did another water change after that. that seemed to do it. thanks again for the comments


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

If you get green water again, I suggest using a u/v filter
The cyanobacteria goes away if you get on top of removing it, and keeping up with water changes, and filter cleanings








tank looks very well kept, I love seeing that nice job


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

nice tank set up. kick ass carbie


----------

